# weather window?



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

any one running to the floaters? looks like friday through sat night might allow us to get out and find some YF.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They should be fat and happy, nobody trying to kill them for the last few weeks. I might have to try and get out myself.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Geeze, the forcast just changed...suggesting higher winds and SCA... the wait continues..


----------

